# Classic question - which bike (Giant or Raleigh)?



## blagger (16 Apr 2009)

I had my heart set on a new Giant FCR2 but my local bike shop say they can't get one 'til May/June.

They have offered me a Raleigh SF2.0 in it's place. They say the frame is made by Giant and the bike is just as good.

Am in a quandry - should I pick up the Raleigh or wait for the Giant? OR, are there any other bike similarly priced that would be good alternatives?

Cheers.


----------



## John the Monkey (16 Apr 2009)

FCR2.0 looks to have a carbon fork if I'm reading the spec right, which is a significant upgrade over the Raleigh's aluminium fork (will dampen the road vibration you feel a fair bit).

Edit: The Raleigh spec includes disc brakes though, which will lessen rim wear and be a bit more reliable in the wet.

May be worth riding the Raleigh and seeing what you think - if you like it, it might be worth going for it (a bike in the hand, etc...)


----------



## MacB (16 Apr 2009)

I bought a Giant CRs Alliance and my LBS, which mainly do Raleigh, are highly impressed with quality of frame at the price


----------



## blagger (16 Apr 2009)

John the Monkey said:


> FCR2.0 looks to have a carbon fork if I'm reading the spec right, which is a significant upgrade over the Raleigh's aluminium fork (will dampen the road vibration you feel a fair bit).
> 
> Edit: The Raleigh spec includes disc brakes though, which will lessen rim wear and be a bit more reliable in the wet.
> 
> May be worth riding the Raleigh and seeing what you think - if you like it, it might be worth going for it (a bike in the hand, etc...)



The Raleigh in an AIRLite SF2.0 which has Tektro caliper brakes and Carbon road fork. Would that be significant over the Giant?


----------



## John the Monkey (16 Apr 2009)

blagger said:


> The Raleigh in an AIRLite SF2.0 which has Tektro caliper brakes and Carbon road fork. Would that be significant over the Giant?



Um, no that's the same as the Giant. The Raleigh model no. in your first post came up as this;

http://www.mailorderbikes.com/products.php?plid=m1b0s20p1523

Which has an aluminium fork with steel steerer.

It might be easier if you provide a link to the bikes, as we may be talking at cross purposes here.


----------



## blagger (17 Apr 2009)

Sorry for any confusion.

Ok, the Giant FCR2 is here and the Raleigh AIRLite SF2.0 is here

Could anyone recommend any others in the 'just under £600' price bracket?

Cheers.


----------



## John the Monkey (17 Apr 2009)

Ah, that's clearer.

Giant has more gears (27 to 18)

Raleigh can take full mudguards (useful if you're riding in the wet).

I'm fairly sure one of the Specialized Sirrus models comes in around your budget - they're well reviewed bikes, by and large, and their owners seem to like them.


----------



## blagger (17 Apr 2009)

Ok thanks, will have a little look at them.


----------



## blagger (17 Apr 2009)

Actually, the Specialized Sirrus Elite 2009 looks a good bike for a little cheaper.

For me the Raleigh is now looking like third place.

Giant or Specialized?


----------



## youngoldbloke (17 Apr 2009)

Bothers me that in the specs of the Raleigh SF2.0 weight is quoted as 'not applicable' (!!!)


----------



## Ivan Ardon (17 Apr 2009)

Around that price, the Specialized Allez 27 is worth consideration.


----------



## blagger (20 Apr 2009)

Thank you so far.

Any more opinons?


----------



## Cranky (20 Apr 2009)

My teenage daughter has an FCR2, 2007 model. It's a great bike for the price and does take full mudguards. She did a 110k Audax on it yesterday with no problems. I'd have one myself if they made a frame big enough.


----------



## blagger (20 Apr 2009)

I'm 6'3" with 35" inside leg and was advised that the XL would be fine for me.


----------



## Alembicbassman (20 Apr 2009)

I am 6 ft 1in with a 32 inside leg, a 58cm (large) is big enough for me. My body is long in proportion to my legs.

If you have a short body then watch the top tube length. It'll make for uncomfortable riding if you're over stretching.

You can adjust a seatpost, you cannot adjust a top tube. You need to get the best fit.


----------



## Cranky (20 Apr 2009)

blagger said:


> I'm 6'3" with 35" inside leg and was advised that the XL would be fine for me.



All well and good, but I have a 38" inside leg. A 63cm frame is barely large enough, and that's with spacers added to raise the stem.


----------



## mickle (20 Apr 2009)

n/a means 'not available'. I expect no-one at 'Raleigh' (which is now merely an importer of 'Raleigh' branded product) ever opens any of the boxes let alone weighs any of the beggars. 

Raleigh or Giant? 

Giant every single time.


----------



## youngoldbloke (21 Apr 2009)

_n/a means 'not available'

_- whatever. (thanks for correction. Still implies lack of interest as you say. I would never ever buy without knowing the weight)


----------



## youngoldbloke (21 Apr 2009)

youngoldbloke said:


> _n/a means 'not available'
> 
> _- whatever. (thanks for correction. Still implies lack of interest as you say. I would never ever buy without knowing the weight)



I'll retract the above - except for the lack of interest bit - they may intend to mean 'not available' but here is a quote from the _actual_ Raleigh website specs for bike recommended to the OP:

*Gender:* Unisex Adult
*Frame Material:* AIRLite - Aluminium
*Colour:* Gloss Black*
Weight:* Not Applicable*
Frame Size:* 56cm*
Gearset:* 18speed Shimano Sora gears with EZ Fire shifters
*Brakeset:* Powerful Tektro caliper brakes​


----------



## mickle (21 Apr 2009)

I stand corrected.


----------



## blagger (21 Apr 2009)

Well, in the end I went for.................


----------



## blagger (21 Apr 2009)

.................a Specialized Sirrus Elite 2009!


----------

